# What size food bowls to get?



## cedricsmom (Mar 26, 2013)

We are first time bird owners and our cockatiel will join us in about 4 weeks  . I have bought two cages, one for nighttime, one big one for daytime. They are aluminum King's cages. I want to replace the food dishes with stainless steel ones. What size and how many will I need ? 
Thank you ied:


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

sounds like your cockatiel will be well cared for  i would just go to the petstore and look at their size bird bowls. it really doesn't matter so long as it holds enough food for one day, which isn't a whole lot. maybe get three or four (one for seeds, one for water, one or two for fruit/vege) have fun shopping


----------



## cedricsmom (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you. I wanted to order online thatis why I am asking. I have seen 5oz. and 10 oz. ss bowls. Which ones are more practical? I want to use them for water and the food. Is there a special brand/ bracket that people prefer?

Lol, I thought shopping for a bird would not be taht expensive but I wanted a cage that is good for the bird, looks nice, is sturdy and practical and easy to clean. I hope it will turn out that way because these cages are the last ones we are planning to buy for a long time


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

hm i'm not really sure about ounce measurements. i guess bigger is better? other people will have ideas  setting up for cockatiels is expensive! i just ordered ollie a new cage and it wasn't cheap. it better last for a long time. and toys are costly too - it's beter to make them! after the initial outlay, cockatiels are economical (apart from vet bills ) they're worth it though:grey tiel:


----------



## cedricsmom (Mar 26, 2013)

Ha ha, I hear you. So far I have the cages but I need perches, food, bowls, toys and maybe a play gym. Then I have to find a avian vet etc. I hope to get a lot of information on here. When we visit our baby cockatiel at the breeder I often forget to ask.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

If you get a10 oz dish they might want to use it as a bath too  mine do anyway which is ok. I put their seed and bird bread in a ceramic kitty dish and they like it since they can sit in it while they eat. This send important t to my two.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm glad you started this thread. My tiel will be here in about 2 weeks. I am shopping for cages, dishes, toys, etc. I've been eying stainless dishes. But have no idea what size. I am afraid if I go with plastic accessories Sammy might chew them up and swallow bits and pieces. Ceramic dishes, especially if made in China, might contain lead or something else. With my dogs I only use stainless steel and Pyrex glass dishware.


----------

